# Indoor potty training - looking for advice



## Havamom10 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello Havanese experts!
My Simba is an 11 week old male who was litter box trained by the breeder. He has been with us for 2 weeks now. For the first week at our home, we had him confined to a large ex-pen and he was really great about using the litter box. After week 1 at home, we have allowed him free reign around the home (only in the first floor). When he is outside the ex-pen, he never wants to use the litter box. Many times, he would pee or poop right next to the litter box but not in it!!!!!
I have taken him out on some occasions and he does do his business outside without any issues. But, it is not always possible to only have him trained to do potty outdoors as we live in NJ and he starts to shiver badly with the cold even if the weather is about 50 degrees or lower! So, being able to train him for indoor potty training is important.
Some additional information:
1. We use a litter box with pine pellets.
2. He sleeps through the night, on his bed in a small x-pen in our bedroom at night and uses the litter box early morning to pee and then goes back to sleep..
3. He has never had an accident inside the ex-pen (neither the large one in the living room or the small one in the bedroom)

I've tried placing it in different spots, particularly the places he usually pees/poops in like under the dining table, but he doesn't want to use it. I've also tried keeping the litter box inside the ex-pen and taking him inside every time he is ready to pee/poop (nose to floor, walking in circles). He would wait until i take him out (after several minutes) and then pee/poop outside!

*How can we train him to use the litter box when he is outside the ex-pen? *


----------

